# Running out of space on my SD card



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Just noticed that for some reason, I only have 5 GB left on my SD card. Is there any good way to see what the main culprit is? I have a feeling it's the offline music I download through play music, which then gets duplicated when I do a wipe/flash and download the offline music again.

I tried going into settings --> storage but this is all I get. The "calculating..." never resolves.










Any good app that will do a visualization of my SD card storage and let me see what's taking up all the space and where the files are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting, it says I have 21 GB in /media, but the file explorer I use (Solid Explorer) doesn't show anything but one notification sound in there. Any way to clear that out?


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Just a question. I've been looking at my SD card and I have used 21gbs so far. I have switched from 4.1 to 4.2 with the new clockwork recovery but I have this file named blobs in the 0 file. Is this something that I can delete or do I need to keep them. I also have one in the new download file as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

jetsman said:


> Just a question. I've been looking at my SD card and I have used 21gbs so far. I have switched from 4.1 to 4.2 with the new clockwork recovery but I have this file named blobs in the 0 file. Is this something that I can delete or do I need to keep them. I also have one in the new download file as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Assuming you use CWM, I believe the blobs folder has to do with your nandroid backups.

Edit: doh, you said using CWM









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes I use the new version of ROM manager 6.0.1.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I like storage analyzer to see where my space is being used

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.levelokment.storageanalyser


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

When you updated to 4.2.1 it created new folders like storage/emulator/0, but still have storage under data/media that is taking up room on sdcard. Data/media is used for 4.1.2. You can delete data/media to regain space back, but do not delete data/media/0 or legacy and will be just fine. Make sure you make a backup of your content. That's what I did to regain my sdcard space. If you want to go back to 4.1.2 you have to copy everything from storage/emulator/0 back to data/media. I hope this helped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rushfanx1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> https://play.google....droid.diskusage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I had the same problem and thought I was going crazy. Could not figure out where all my space went. Installed this and found it was all the OLD backups I had taken. Deleted them all, dating back to June 2012. Went from 5gb free to 18gb free!


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

What are the blobs?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I deleted all my old/ obsolete backups from when I was on cwmr and my old backups from twrp. I went from 5gb available to only 5gb used


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

```
<br />
find /sdcard -type f -print0 | xargs -0 du -s | sort -n | tail -50 | cut -f2 | xargs -I{} du -sh {}<br />
```
Will find the largest 50 files on the external storage

or if that does not work, this should (as busybox is gimped and unpredictable):

du /sdcard | sort -n | tail -50


----------



## fftlambert (Mar 20, 2012)

Astro file manager will also show your usage folder by folder if you swipe right to left and use the SD CARD USAGE tool

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

jetsman said:


> What are the blobs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here is the explanation from the creator of CWM, Koush

https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/L5aVZe7C9vg


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jetsman said:


> What are the blobs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_large_object


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I used to change cwm to use the old style '.tar' files for backups. The new blobs format seemed to take up a lot more space on my phone. Now I use TWRP Recovery & don't worry about it.

To change back to the .tar files, it should be under 'backup & restore' then 'default backup format' or something like that.


----------

